
Anti-vagrancy laws are not the best way to reduce homelessness - edward
https://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21729548-nevadas-second-city-apologies-henderson-may-find-out-anti-vagrancy-laws-are
======
blakdawg
They aren't intended to reduce homelessness, they are intended to cause
homeless people to go somewhere else.

